# Vintage Retro Classic Photo Gallery Now Open!



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey my VRC brethren-

So many great pictures come through this forum we could lose a day searching for photos in individual threads.

Now we have a place to store and share photos of VRC all in one place!

Probably should have done this a while ago...but the Vintage Retro Classic Photo Gallery is now open! 

View all the VRC in one place.

The catch is that in order to build this gallery...we need to load (or move) our MTBR hosted pics to this new gallery.

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php/cat/1092

At any rate, its there. Enjoy!

****------------------------------- EDIT --------------------------------****

The gallery is off to a great start.

A couple things to keep it clean and organized and add to it's value.

1) A nice clean photograph of your vintage, retro, or classic MTB. Preferably a full bike, drive side photograph.
2) Try and include or estimate the year along with bike make and model
3) If you have the time, spec out the bike so others can enjoy your hard work. You can use the list below as a template.

Frame:
Fork:
Rims:
Hubs:
Quick Release:
Tires
Pedals:
Crank:
Chain:
Rear Cogs:
Bottom Bracket:
Front Derailleur:
Rear Derailleur:
Shifters:
Handlebars:
Grips:
Stem:
Headset:
Brake set:
Brake levers:
Saddle:
Seat Post:
Paint:
Size:
Serial #:
Place of Origin:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

most excellent...is there a cutoff year? I imagine around '94 or so would be the "newest".


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Schweet!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

No specific cut off year, but if we post what is generally considered vintage, retro, or classic...hopefully others will get the idea.

If 2002 full suspension bikes end up in there, I'll see that they're removed.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Okay, I'm stumped. How do I move my photos? I figured that would be easier that uploading them again, but I can't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Okay, I'm stumped. How do I move my photos? I figured that would be easier that uploading them again, but I can't figure out how to do it.


Go to the picture you want to move (in your pic album)...and there should be a drop down menu that will let you select the gallery you want to place it in.

It might be just a 'one-at-a-time' kinda thing..but you can move your pics around.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

only alasa bikes?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> only alasa bikes?


Huh?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Huh?


i could only see his mantis and merlins.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i could only see his mantis and merlins.


try the other pages.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fine gallery of bikes I'm looking at.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I finally figured out how to upload to the gallery and posted most my current riders. It there a way to edit and add more info on the bikes? This will be a great source of pics. :thumbsup: I'll be posting more when I get good shots of the rest of the heard


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kb11 said:


> I finally figured out how to upload to the gallery and posted most my current riders. It there a way to edit and add more info on the bikes? This will be a great source of pics. :thumbsup: I'll be posting more when I get good shots of the rest of the heard


yours look very happy in that backyard. i love that ritchey.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

colker1 said:


> yours look very happy in that backyard. i love that ritchey.


My little heard is very happy to be where they are  More pics and Ritcheys to come


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Man you've got a lot of bikes KB!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

...and yes, you can go back into the picture of the bike you want and edit it's info.

What are you guys' thoughts to a generic 'spec list' at the top of this thread to be added to the photo info?

Too much work? I think we can make this a pretty organized database of vintage mtbs and their respective parts spec.
The bikes on file look pretty clean so far.

For example:
http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/100992/size/big/cat/


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Man you've got a lot of bikes KB!


huh... how many is "a lot"?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> huh... how many is "a lot"?


I'd say if you can ride a different bike every day of the week with some to spare...you're doing pretty good.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Man you've got a lot of bikes KB!


No more than you Rumpfy, except mine are mostly all built  I need to get better pic's of 3 more Ritchey's, a Salsa, Mountain Goat, Paramount PDG90, Paramountain, early MB-1, early Stumpy, Bianchi, oh and one of DL's favorites, the early Diamondback Apex :lol: :skep: I only have 2 current projects in the works, another DL favorite, a '94 Bonty and a 1935 Hawthorne Flyer. Guess I need to do some frame painting soon :winker:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

i gotta get off my butt and finish some of these projects...

can the touring bike play?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I gotta say, the VRC gallery is really coming along nicely.

Pretty cool to jump in there and see photo after photo of fine vintage. All compete bikes, all drive side shots. Good stuff!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I gotta say, the VRC gallery is really coming along nicely.
> 
> Pretty cool to jump in there and see photo after photo of fine vintage. All compete bikes, all drive side shots. Good stuff!


...now it's all screwed up :madmax: C'dales really only cause trouble, don't they 

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> ...now it's all screwed up :madmax: C'dales really only cause trouble, don't they
> 
> Carsten


It seems I spoke too soon about the drive side only full bike shots. 

I think I have the moderator ability to delete photos...hmmmm....


----------



## RidersofDslum (Jun 8, 2007)

Are old swhinns allowed? I don't have a picture, but I got a hot pink 70's-80's cruiser. It has 6 speeds and does ok on mild dirt paths. I have heard that before they started making mountain bikes, the cruiser stlye was desirable for making your own "mountain bike". Last year I actually saw my frame at a beer festival. The bike had the same bubble tires/frame, but had a differnt seat, gears and handle bars. That bike was chopped for mountain biking back in the day. We took pictures of our bikes together, mines all stock.

Wish I had a picture, but when I get one I'll put it on the gallery if it's allowed.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RidersofDslum said:


> Are old swhinns allowed? I don't have a picture, but I got a hot pink 70's-80's cruiser. It has 6 speeds and does ok on mild dirt paths. I have heard that before they started making mountain bikes, the cruiser stlye was desirable for making your own "mountain bike". Last year I actually saw my frame at a beer festival. The bike had the same bubble tires/frame, but had a differnt seat, gears and handle bars. That bike was chopped for mountain biking back in the day. We took pictures of our bikes together, mines all stock.
> 
> Wish I had a picture, but when I get one I'll put it on the gallery if it's allowed.


Go for it!

This is a Klunker friendly forum. Do a search for klunkers in the VRC forum and you'll see some amazing bikes.


----------



## RidersofDslum (Jun 8, 2007)

I will once I get a picture. I lost the charger for my digi. Actaully it was stolen from my suitcase when I went to Atlanta. The camera was in my carry-on, thankfully.

I thought the cruiser was stolen last night. it must have been taken for a joy ride. I went to a bunch of bike shops today looking for it and somebody actaully saw it. It was ditched in a patch of trees near a gas station. Got it back.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I just scored a '95 Rocky Mountain Hammer which makes it one of my newest bikes... perhaps I'll take some better shots and see if I can figure out how to post them.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Why do I have to log-on again to see the gallery? rft:


----------



## Rawk (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Guy's.. newbe here. Just thought I'd share a shot of a custom one-off 26" retro I put together. Not a Mt. Bike, but many of us here started on something like this 30 yrs ago, just not this big.

Enjoy!

Rawk..


----------



## rudder (Aug 24, 2007)

rawk. thanks 4 sharin' hey. fun stuff...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I remember buying the last four of those that Service Cycle had in stock in October of 1986. I think they were a couple years old then. When I first bought them I thought they were for 24" wheels until I tried building one up. I think I gave 35 dollars a piece for them back then. They were all eventually sold. They didn't stay around long.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Threw on a few bikes out of my stable. Not many are period correct, but a few are. I figure it just makes the correct ones you guys post look all the better 

Wow, there are some nice rides in here, great job to all.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> Threw on a few bikes out of my stable. Not many are period correct, but a few are. I figure it just makes the correct ones you guys post look all the better
> 
> Wow, there are some nice rides in here, great job to all.


Only 13?:eekster: Stan if you need film donations I'm sure a few of us would chip in so you can finish taking pics of the rest. Awesome collection!


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> I remember buying the last four of those that Service Cycle had in stock in October of 1986. I think they were a couple years old then. When I first bought them I thought they were for 24" wheels until I tried building one up. I think I gave 35 dollars a piece for them back then. They were all eventually sold. They didn't stay around long.


Rawk: That 'goose is just stunning.

gm1230126: Maybe you were responding to a different post? Are you saying you had a BUNCH of gusseted 26 inch Mongoose cruisers? Do you fancy having a look down the back of the sofa to see if there's another one lurking somewhere?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Welsh Dave said:


> Rawk: That 'goose is just stunning.
> 
> gm1230126: Maybe you were responding to a different post? Are you saying you had a BUNCH of gusseted 26 inch Mongoose cruisers? Do you fancy having a look down the back of the sofa to see if there's another one lurking somewhere?


Yes, back in 86 Service Cycle had them on one of their monthly flyers and I called right away and took the last four they had left. I was thinking they were for 24" wheels and didn't even realize they were for 26" wheels. Needless to say the shop owner wasn't real happy with me because the whole industry was going 24. Hence the good deal on them. No, I'm sorry. I wish today they were all stuffed behind the couch.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

That Mongoose sure brings back the memories. Back to about 1976 as a matter of fact.
I had a 20" race bike, with a very similar frame in the nickle finish.
I'm sitting here looking at the wheels, wondering if they are Araya rims and hubs like I had on my 76 bike.
Maybe some Cheng Shen tires?
Thats when Mongoose knew how to build a real bike.

Thanks for reminding me how old I am Rawk. :ciappa:

Later, Eric.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ericmopar said:


> That Mongoose sure brings back the memories. Back to about 1976 as a matter of fact.
> I had a 20" race bike, with a very similar frame in the nickle finish.
> I'm sitting here looking at the wheels, wondering if they are Araya rims and hubs like I had on my 76 bike.
> Maybe some Cheng Shen tires?
> ...


Those were Mongoose Pro-Class rims with the holes drilled through them all the way around the rim. Then they had mylar strips available in colors that you inserted to highlight your bike. Somebody was thinking back then. Surprised that nobody's brought that back to the market. Those rims were darned light..


----------



## Rawk (Oct 5, 2007)

Ericmopar said:


> That Mongoose sure brings back the memories. Back to about 1976 as a matter of fact.
> I had a 20" race bike, with a very similar frame in the nickle finish.
> I'm sitting here looking at the wheels, wondering if they are Araya rims and hubs like I had on my 76 bike.
> Maybe some Cheng Shen tires?
> ...


Eric,

C'mon man, you're not old, just more experienced! I had this frame made to mimic the look like the early Mongoose.(hence the gusset at the downtube at the BB.) As for the wheels, they're the Pro Class rims that came out on some of the 80's Mongoose Mt. Bikes.. The hub's are Campy and the tires are Cycle Pro.

You're as old as you feel :thumbsup:

Rawk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*At the request of Ericmopar*

I got it January 1, 1996. I was told it was the first one with the newer monocoque seat assembly. It was supposed to come with a fox shock, but it came with a very poor Mtn cycle shock. I upgraded to a Stratos Helix Pro as soon as I could and that is what is still on it. A few years later I was lucky to score one of a few disc brake adapters so I could drop the Pro Stops and run Hayes. I put this frame away for a few years and resently took it out, gave it a fresh polish, added some newer parts I had laying around along with the Avids, and this is it...


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

This is really cool. Thanks for setting this up.:thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

There's one listed on craigslist.


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

*my syncros pace gt zaskar*

syncros: bottom braket,seatpost,cranks,rims,riser,stem
gt: frame,ti-hubs
real: brake levers
pace: fork rc30


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

kikaha said:


> syncros: bottom braket,seatpost,cranks,rims,riser,stem
> gt: frame,ti-hubs
> real: brake levers
> pace: fork rc30


What year?


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

*zaskar*

the frame is made in 1991.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I got it January 1, 1996. I was told it was the first one with the newer monocoque seat assembly. It was supposed to come with a fox shock, but it came with a very poor Mtn cycle shock. I upgraded to a Stratos Helix Pro as soon as I could and that is what is still on it. A few years later I was lucky to score one of a few disc brake adapters so I could drop the Pro Stops and run Hayes. I put this frame away for a few years and resently took it out, gave it a fresh polish, added some newer parts I had laying around along with the Avids, and this is it...


Very nice it sure brings back memorys of the day.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Hmm?


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's my late 1995 Giant ATX 990 Tomac Team. The frame was available for ~$1200. There are a fair number of reviews in MBA where it was generally touted as a great second generation full suspension build-up. The CU92 aluminum frame was built by Lynn Kastan's team in Mexico and a virtual twin to Tomac's Cunningham built World Cup Downhill Raleigh.

The frame's been stripped and re-shot over the years. Never did like the garish screaming yellow main triangle and blue rear...

https://thinkcooper.com/Galleries/ATX_990_team_tomac/index.htm

Basic differences between the Kastan frame and Cunningham's prototype? 
- lighter CU92 tube set
- slightly lower rising rate rear
- 1.5" travel Noleen NR3 vs. hand modded Noleen on cunningham's build
- vertical rear dropouts

Details on my build
- AMP Research F4 fork
- Kooka cranks, stripped and polished
- XTR M900 derailleurs front and rear 
- Titanium cartridge bottombracket
- Naked thermoplastic barends and straight bar
- FSA Orbit headset
- Grip shifts - 8 speed
- Serfas Kevlar saddle
- Chris King hubs
- Modern concessions include Avid v-brakes and levers, Candy SL pedals, a longer 700 pound spring for the noleen to prevent coil bind under my heft.

The bike weighed about 22.5 pounds when first built, with Nukeproof hubs (long since cracked at the flange), Tech light levers and cantiis; today it's around 23.5 pounds.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

*Memories...*

a few quick thoughts on the Giant ATX 990-
It reminds me of my early days of riding. My first real bike was a Giant ATX 760. Man, I had some good times on that bike. I learned how out of shape I was. I learned that a good tool kit is better than an expensive set of wheels. I learned a lot of other ****. Other than being undersized (my back was much younger in 1991 and I could handle the huge drop to the bars) it was everything I needed in a bike.
I think I remember (it has been a while) the adverts for the ATX 990. They portrayed the competition as being circus freaks. The ATX 990 was supposed to be more like what a bike looked like. If I am remembering right, the adverts even included circus tents which hid the freaks being offered by other companies. I think the freaks won out a year or so later.
I was severely lusting for an Amp Research fork. I had a 1992(?) Paramount PDG 50 which was calling out for suspension. I was about to buy a fork from "All Terrain" (remember them?) when I heard that Amp's had a problem with leakage. I ended up with a Manitou 3. I still lust for Amp forks.
My college roommate at the time was a former Marine. He had spent the previous 4 years referring to women as "Kooka". He had an everlasting amount of fun with the Kooka brand name. I figured that since he had paid for it by cleaning up after the truck bomb in Lebanon that killed a bunch of his buddies (look it up), he deserved to have as much fun as he wanted.

Dang, I can't believe that I am going to turn 40 next year.

Andy


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

Soma? Yes Soma! said:


> a few quick thoughts on the Giant ATX 990-
> It reminds me of my early days of riding. My first real bike was a Giant ATX 760. Man, I had some good times on that bike. I learned how out of shape I was. I learned that a good tool kit is better than an expensive set of wheels. I learned a lot of other ****. Other than being undersized (my back was much younger in 1991 and I could handle the huge drop to the bars) it was everything I needed in a bike.
> I think I remember (it has been a while) the adverts for the ATX 990. They portrayed the competition as being circus freaks. The ATX 990 was supposed to be more like what a bike looked like. If I am remembering right, the adverts even included circus tents which hid the freaks being offered by other companies. I think the freaks won out a year or so later.
> I was severely lusting for an Amp Research fork. I had a 1992(?) Paramount PDG 50 which was calling out for suspension. I was about to buy a fork from "All Terrain" (remember them?) when I heard that Amp's had a problem with leakage. I ended up with a Manitou 3. I still lust for Amp forks.
> ...


Good memory on those ad details. I have a dozen or so different MBA's from the mid 90's with ATX 990 reviews and ads, and sure enough, that's ad they ran.

I forgot how much fun this bike is to ride, I just need to remember it's an XC bike, not a downhiller. If I ride it like my rigid hunter cyclocross, then it's all good.

I'll never look at my Kooka cranks the same way. 

BTW, if you really want to feel contemplative, just wait till you turn fifty!


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Rawk said:


> Hey Guy's.. newbe here. Just thought I'd share a shot of a custom one-off 26" retro I put together. Not a Mt. Bike, but many of us here started on something like this 30 yrs ago, just not this big.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Rawk..


I LOVE the Pro Class rims. I almost bought a Mongoose a few years ago solely because of those wheels. I had a Mongoose Pro Class 20" for a while which had the hard anodized versions of those wheels. I'm actually suprised mylar strips for the 26" wheels came in colors. The only ones I've seen are black. Great bike


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I got it January 1, 1996. I was told it was the first one with the newer monocoque seat assembly. It was supposed to come with a fox shock, but it came with a very poor Mtn cycle shock. I upgraded to a Stratos Helix Pro as soon as I could and that is what is still on it. A few years later I was lucky to score one of a few disc brake adapters so I could drop the Pro Stops and run Hayes. I put this frame away for a few years and resently took it out, gave it a fresh polish, added some newer parts I had laying around along with the Avids, and this is it...


God, that bike is ssssccchhhwwweeetttt:thumbsup: Damn good looking ride


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

80's vintage Rockhopper (originally was black with yellow "specialized" logo and neon yellow "rockhopper" logo). Freebie on the sidewalk here in Santa Cruz. Drivetrain was intact, as were brakes, headset and wheels. Added new cables/housing, fat XT pedals from the old parts bin, new old biopace rings from that same parts bin. The biggest hassle? Cutting out the corroded/frozen seatpost.

The color was chosen by my 15 year old stepson, it's his xmas present this year.


----------



## tintin40 (May 27, 2007)

http://homepage.mac.com/longlivelenin/

More of my retro pictures


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

*Check this Yeti out!!!*

This is one cool vintage Yeti!!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

EDDIE JONES said:


> God, that bike is ssssccchhhwwweeetttt:thumbsup: Damn good looking ride


Yep, we were all drooling over it in the MC forum, so I started bugging him to post it here.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's a restoration project I just built up. All it needs now are decals.









Year: Probably 1991 or 1992
Frame: Bridgstone MB-1 or 2 - Ritchey Logic Tange Prestige Tubing
Fork: Bridgestone Tange 
Rims: Ritchey Vantage Comp
Spokes: Wheelsmith 
Hubs: Suntour XC Comp
Quick Release: Suntour
Tires: Ritchey Zed WCS 1.9
Pedals: Shimano PDM-520
Crank: Shimano Exage LX (came with biopace rings; now with a new shimano 34t ring for SS)
Chain: SRAM pc-970
Rear Cogs: Suntour Powerflo (now usually with a SS cog)
Bottom Bracket: Suntour Sealed Bearing Square taper
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore (old)
Rear Derailleur: Suntour XC MD
Shifters: Shimano rapidfire ST M-020
Handlebars: Nitto - changed to Ritchey comp
Grips: Specialized
Stem: Ritchey Force
Headset: Tange Sealed 
Brake set: Suntour cantis (unserviceable) - now Shimano 07 XT vbrakes
Brake levers: Shimano 200 GS - changed to LX levers
Saddle: Selle Italia Alpine
Seat Post: shown with a Sakae post for pictorial purposes only (cracked) - but I ride it with a Kalloy Uno (cheapo) post (the only ones I could find in size 26.4)
Bar Ends: Onza
Paint: Pearl Off White - Spray can Acrylic
Size: 19 inch seat tube
Serial #220672
Place of Origin: Japan
Price: around US$100.  
































Still waiting for my half-link from jenson, so I can get rid of that ugly tensioner. 

Some pics before repainting
















This was apparently a custom bike under the Bridgestone Bike Order System for some Japanese rider (part of whose name was still visible in what was left of the original decals). 
[


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*Which bike to ride*



Rumpfy said:


> I'd say if you can ride a different bike every day of the week with some to spare...you're doing pretty good.


I think I got enuff for about two weeks but alas not all VRC's


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*nice and clean*



cobym2 said:


> Here's a restoration project I just built up. All it needs now are decals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice my sort of ride down to a T


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

What's up with all the random stuff in the Gallery? I like looking at all things VRC as much as the next guy, but I think the Gallery would be way cooler if it was just bikes. And I quote:



Rumpfy said:


> 1) A nice clean photograph of your vintage, retro, or classic MTB. Preferably a full bike, drive side photograph.


And if that Pacific is still in there, I nominate it's removal.

Oh, and it might be just me, but just one good photograph is best, I think. No weird angles or close ups. It makes viewing much smoother. And cooler.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> What's up with all the random stuff in the Gallery? I like looking at all things VRC as much as the next guy, but I think the Gallery would be way cooler if it was just bikes. And I quote:
> 
> And if that Pacific is still in there, I nominate it's removal.
> 
> Oh, and it might be just me, but just one good photograph is best, I think. No weird angles or close ups. It makes viewing much smoother. And cooler.


I agree. I have to go in and remove one at a time. Its a long process since MTBR is so dog slow.

I'll start picking at it. No offense to pictures I relocate. Nothing will be deleted, just moved to another folder.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

sorry...that would be me 
Rumpfy...I'm not sure how to move them...or should I just Delete them?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

befoot said:


> sorry...that would be me
> Rumpfy...I'm not sure how to move them...or should I just Delete them?


No worries, you did nothing wrong. It's not just your pics, there are others I'm relocating.

There's really no rule or anything that says you can't put whatever you want there aside from the post in this forum that suggests otherwise...

But like DJ said, having a consistent list of bikes with make, model, year, and parts list helps it become more of a reference, and less....a bunch of pictures to try and sift through.

You could, if you wanted to, move them to your own 'befoot' gallery. It should be an option. 
Other wise, I'd move them into a similar appropriate category leaving the full side shot bikes you have listed in the VRC gallery.

Your call.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Rhygin Ra*

So, I already posted a photo of this in another forum, but thought I'd post it here, too. This is my Rhygin Ra. I built it in July of 1996, though I believe the frame was a leftover and is either a 1994 or 1995. I purchased the frame from Belmont Wheelworks. I'm in the process of updating the wheels. Everything else will pretty much stay the same. It's in excellent condition and I still ride it a lot, even though I have another mountain bike (a 2007/2008 Ted Wojcik).

Frame: Rhygin (Columbus Genius tubing, I believe)
Fork: Rock Shox Judy XC
Rims: Mavic 217 SUP (rear); Araya RM-17 (front)
Hubs: Hershey titanium (rear); Shimano XT (front)
*Note: upgrading to Mavic Crossmax SLR*
Quick Release: Salsa titanium (Rasta color scheme, too)
Tires: Continental Vertical
Pedals: Shimano XT
Crank: Cook Brothers Racing RSR
Chain: Most likely Shimano
Rear Cogs: Most likely Shimano
Bottom Bracket: TNT titanium
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Shifters: Grip Shift X-Ray
Handlebars: Bontranger Titec 118 titanium
Grips: Grip Shift
Stem: Control Tech (120mm, 90 degree, 1" quill)
Headset: I have no idea
Brake set: Shimano LX
Brake levers: Kooka Racha
Saddle: Sella Italia SLR (original was Sella Italia Flite)
Seat Post: Syncros titanium
Paint: Rasta
Size: 18"
Weight: 21 pounds
Serial #: I can't see it through the paint.
Place of Origin: Somerville, MA


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

That would make a great Single Speed!


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Manitou System DH*

Here's my Manitou System DH bike I built up a few years ago. I think it's either a 95 or 96. It's pretty rare to find one of these in this kind of shape. Many of the frames I came across had developed cracks in the head tube area. I tried to build it up using period-specific parts (which ended up costing a lot trying to get new or like-new parts from 10 years ago). Note the new old stock Specialized Team Master and Team Control tires. Unfortunately, I haven't ridden it. I find that when I do have time to ride, I'd much rather be on one of my newer FS rigs. I just feel too stretched out on the older bikes. So, I'll probably sell it in the spring / summer.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

yangpei said:


> Here's my Manitou System DH bike I built up a few years ago. I think it's either a 95 or 96. It's pretty rare to find one of these in this kind of shape. Many of the frames I came across had developed cracks in the head tube area. I tried to build it up using period-specific parts (which ended up costing a lot trying to get new or like-new parts from 10 years ago). Note the new old stock Specialized Team Master and Team Control tires. Unfortunately, I haven't ridden it. I find that when I do have time to ride, I'd much rather be on one of my newer FS rigs. I just feel too stretched out on the older bikes. So, I'll probably sell it in the spring / summer.


My God that's nice! I would keep that piece of history and ride it only on the road, so I wouldn't break it.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*nice*



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> My God that's nice! I would keep that piece of history and ride it only on the road, so I wouldn't break it.


I would have to agree that its a keeper,I would keep it like a show hotrod,take it out for a weekend cruise,give it a clean then put up on a padded stand out the way,the colors give it a raceing look too


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I do love the way the bike looks. But, my bike rack in the garage only holds 12 bikes and I currently have 13 bikes (9 mine, 4 my wife's). I guess I could sell one of hers?


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*not allowed to sell*



yangpei said:


> I do love the way the bike looks. But, my bike rack in the garage only holds 12 bikes and I currently have 13 bikes (9 mine, 4 my wife's). I guess I could sell one of hers?


:thumbsup: my wife has 2 and I have 5 that she saya I not allowed to sell,lol,or no bike shed time for my,dog house time if I do


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

yangpei said:


> I do love the way the bike looks. But, my bike rack in the garage only holds 12 bikes and I currently have 13 bikes (9 mine, 4 my wife's). I guess I could sell one of hers?





TRIPLE R said:


> my wife has 2 and I have 5 that she saya I not allowed to sell,lol,or no bike shed time for my,dog house time if I do


too funny...My sweet heart has five I have nine and we have two tandems
wow...I never counted them up before did have to build a larger shed


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

befoot said:


> too funny...My sweet heart has five I have nine and we have two tandems
> wow...I never counted them up before did have to build a larger shed


you guys are just amateurs.....


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

lol I only mentioned the ones i wasnt alowd to sell.........now if I include all the rest.........ha its a hobby and passion but my friends tink Im a bike addict,when I get a new bike to play with thay say Im like an adict getn a fix.......well you godda have it if its in yar vains rite?


----------



## wildskycomet (Sep 15, 2005)

*Grove Assault*

Hey there!, 
Just saw a picture of the Grove Asault I still own (the picture was taken in my back yard) on the "Grove " site, www.purplelizard.com. Click on Assault and it's the foliage paint job one. The matching Flex Stem was swapped out for a "cutting edge" black Manitou Anti-Gravity fork, that's still on it. I almost rode it today, since I had just broken a spoke on a training ride on the other bike. The Grove still sees action a few times a year, including one of the Vermont 50 races, where the XT top mounts were shifted to friction mode because of all the goo. All the "indexer" were not sounding anywhere as smooth.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

wildskycomet said:


> Hey there!,
> Just saw a picture of the Grove Asault I still own (the picture was taken in my back yard) on the "Grove " site, www.purplelizard.com. Click on Assault and it's the foliage paint job one. The matching Flex Stem was swapped out for a "cutting edge" black Manitou Anti-Gravity fork, that's still on it. I almost rode it today, since I had just broken a spoke on a training ride on the other bike. The Grove still sees action a few times a year, including one of the Vermont 50 races, where the XT top mounts were shifted to friction mode because of all the goo. All the "indexer" were not sounding anywhere as smooth.


I don't see the, "Assault" to click on at purplelizard.com, maybe I am blind.


----------



## wildskycomet (Sep 15, 2005)

*Assault*

Sorry, 
I should have given this address www.purplelizard.com/Glintro.htm


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Now I got, "page not found".


----------



## wildskycomet (Sep 15, 2005)

*Assault*

Hey there!,

I just entered www.purplelizard.com and the site comes up. Click on the Grove Innovations section and the Grove stuff comes up with listings for all the models. Click on Assault and scroll down to the first bike, a "fall foliage" paint job that they did from a whole bunch of fall postcards I sent them. 
Like I mentioned, while I still have the fork, I replaced it with a black Manitou Anti-Gravity fork. I have kept the Hot Rod Cranks going, albeit the paint is wornoff where your heels scuff the crank arm.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ok, I got wrong dirrections. I'll try the other way.


----------



## thybosan (Jan 26, 2008)

*My stumpjumper Comp*

Hi!
I come from France and i ride MTB since 1988/1989.
My first MTB was a Peugeot and after a 90' rockhopper, a 90 rockhopper sport, and this Stumpjumper comp from 1992 (pink model). It's my first restauration.
New paint (like 90), new stickers that i draw. 
I have this stumpy since 1993, and i always ride it!
The pictures :





Sorry, the bike is durty because it's after a local race...

Frame: Tange Prestige DD
Fork: RS Mag 21 1"
Rims:Mavic 117 SUP CD Cera 32h
Hubs:Front Deore XT M730, Rear Deore DX
Quick Release: Deore XT
Tires : Intense XC Rear / Hutchinson Squale Front for the ridding.
Pedals: No name SPD
Crank: Deore XT M730 24/36/46
Chain: Shimano HG
Rear Cogs: Deore XT HG90 7 speed 13/30
Bottom Bracket: no name
Front Derailleur: Deore XT M735
Rear Derailleur: Deore XT M735
Shifters: Deore XT M732
Handlebars: True Temper 560mm
Grips: Ritchey WCS
Stem: Tioga Tbone 10°/135mm
Headset: Deore XT M730
Brake set: Deore DX MT62
Brake levers: Deore XT M733
Saddle: Flite
Seat Post: Deore XT 27.2mm
Paint:White
Size: 18"
Serial #: soon:blush: 
Place of Origin:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Finally got around to adding my two main rides.


----------



## WheelTired (Feb 10, 2007)

*1975 Twin Kawasaki BX200 Moto BIkes...*

Couple of cool old Kawi's I dragged out of my barn, aluminum frames......are they worth restoring ? I have the original wheels and tires for the bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice Landcruiser.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I dont know, but I like the Landcruiser (had one in HS) and the KTM. Ask over in the vintage BMX forums.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Very much worth restoring!! And the LC, that thing is worth a fortune! I love my FJ, but nothing can beat an old LC. I remember my dad taking me hunting near Weaverville, Ca in a friends LC. It was red and the brakes squealed really bad. My dad passed away suddenly in February and I'll never forget those times.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

I would restore them but for fun only,wouldnt be much resell value,would make for cool "cruise to the store"bikes,landcruisers? there are 2 ways to have that era land cruiser here in N.Z ,original condition/resto or balls out V8 converted jacked up big tyre rollbar offroaders


----------



## donkeyparty (Feb 17, 2006)

i remember getting one of those kaw's in the late 70's.. Christmas morning.. coming out to see it under the tree.. very cool bike.. all the neighborhood kids wanted to ride it..


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

1996 ProFlex 856 Full-Suspension MTB

Just picked up this beauty off ebay...I believe its mostly original, who ever owned it never rode it, its in mint condition. (parts subject to change)























































Frame: ProFlex 856
Fork: Girvin (oil damping system)
Rims: Mavic 220 
Hubs: Deore LX
Quick Release: Shimano
Tires WTB
Pedals: Hoffman Soulmate (bmx platforms)
Crank: Girvin Triple crank
Chain: Sachs
Rear Cogs: Shimano
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: XT
Shifters: Scram Gripshift
Handlebars: ? strait aluminum bar
Grips: Gripshift
Stem: ? has a "P" on the front (Paramount?)
Headset: ?
Brake set: Shimano LX
Brake levers: Dia Comp 7 Power Control
Saddle: Concor San Marco
Seat Post: ? Aluminum
Paint: Red
Size: 18
Serial #: H6H011246
Place of Origin: (where it was made? Tiawan!)


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats a beautiful Stump Jumper...Ied it it! :thumbsup:


----------



## twelvethirtyone (Jan 18, 2007)

*Bontrager Ti Lite*

I posted this in the Bontrager Forum but thought it appropriate here too. Also attached is my one for posterity of my old Race Lite - the (actual) bike used for the 1995 Bontrager catalog. I got carried away w/ the yellow upgrades over the years. . .

Frame: Bontrager Ti Lite 
Fork: '98 SID - Hippie Tech full rebuild - the plushest 63mm ever. . .
Rims: Mavic 821
Hubs: Chris King
Quick Release: Salsa
Tires: Hutchinson Python
Pedals: Time Ti
Crank: Cook Bros. F
Chain: Wipperman 8 Speed
Chainrings: Moonhead Machine Works (RIP)
Rear Cogs: XTR 8 Speed
Bottom Bracket: Square
Front Derailleur: XTR
Rear Derailleur: Paul
Shifters: XTR 8 speed
Handlebars: Bontrager Crow Bar Ti
Grips: Pedros Dice Vice
Stem: Moots 100mm
Headset: Chris King
Brake set: XTR
Brake levers: XTR
Saddle: Selle Italia
Seat Post: Syncros Ti
Seat Post Clamp: Salsa
Paint: Raw (Brushed) Ti
Size: L
Serial #: Yes
Place of Origin: Washington State to Santa Cruz as I recall. . . .


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

*My Old GT*

Here is a photo of my old GT Avalanche...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

um, there's a car in the gallery. And a four wheeled-bike. And a trike. 

I yearn for Eric's ideal of nothing but nice, drive-side photos of VRC mountain bikes. 

I want an edit button.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> um, there's a car in the gallery. And a four wheeled-bike. And a trike.
> 
> I yearn for Eric's ideal of nothing but nice, drive-side photos of VRC mountain bikes.
> 
> I want an edit button.


Yeah, that 'last Trek Y' set really shouldn't be in there. Or that 4 wheeled junker.

I started to edit some of it a while back, but the gallery feature on this site blows. I tried to bulk edit and the page would just spool. One at a time took forever.

Then there was the issue of people being butt sore about what I felt constituted as 'VRC'. 

Thanks for sharing my vision of the gallery though.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, that 'last Trek Y' set really shouldn't be in there. Or that 4 wheeled junker.
> 
> I started to edit some of it a while back, but the gallery feature on this site blows. I tried to bulk edit and the page would just spool. One at a time took forever.
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for trying. Hopefully you can eventually edit/move the the stuff that really doesn't fit. And I view the gallery (and the forums too) as a way to document all VRC bikes. I mean shoot, I added a Specialized Hardrock to the gallery. I won't start a thread on it, but it's from the era and I think it's cool to see all the bikes from those days. All the non-huffy ones, anyways.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Well, thanks for trying. Hopefully you can eventually edit/move the the stuff that really doesn't fit. And I view the gallery (and the forums too) as a way to document all VRC bikes. I mean shoot, I added a Specialized Hardrock to the gallery. I won't start a thread on it, but it's from the era and I think it's cool to see all the bikes from those days. All the non-huffy ones, anyways.


Exactly. It's a cool way to document or use as a visual reference. Doesn't matter if it's a Hardrock, just post a decent pic and spec list.


----------



## rjgmtl (Aug 24, 2008)

*1989 Ritchey Super Comp*

I posted a photo of my 1989 Ritchey Super Comp in the gallery.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Something I have in the works... my '88 Explosif with a little fresh powder (the original paint was all but obliterated when I found the frame)


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

This is my new build.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Awesome Tandem what is it....some details please!


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

It is a 1960's Schwinn Tandem

fork is MDR Trailblade.

Nexus 8 hubs Mavic Wheels
Avid BB7 disk front
XTR LEvers
Roller brake rear


----------



## GrahamWallace (Oct 30, 2008)

*English Mountain Bikes*

These are images of Cleland Bicycles made by David Wrath-Sharman of Highpath Engineering.

They are evolved from bicycles designed of the father of the English Mountain Bike, Geoff Apps, between 1978 -1984.

Geoff has been designing all terrain bikes in England from 1968 and continues to innovate to the present day.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

GrahamWallace said:


> These are images of Cleland Bicycles made by David Wrath-Sharman of Highpath Engineering.
> 
> They are evolved from bicycles designed of the father of the English Mountain Bike, Geoff Apps, between 1978 -1984.
> 
> Geoff has been designing all terrain bikes in England from 1968 and continues to innovate to the present day.


Those are awesome. Post a thread for those with all the details, history, etc. I've heard a bit about those, but I'd really like to hear more.

Looks like at least one of those has 650b rims?


----------



## GrahamWallace (Oct 30, 2008)

Cleland bikes mostly use 650B x 2 inch tyres and have done since 1978.

Highpath Engineering versions also used the same Finish made (Nokia) snow tyres.

There was a 29er (700C) prototype made in 1981 and a couple of designs using 24 inch wheels (approx), in the mid 80s.

Here's a link to the Cleland Cycles website.

http://www.james-walters.net/cleland/the-first-29er.html

Not many of these bikes were made as they were underpriced by American style imports.

They are a very different riding experience than the American style bikes and have steep frame geometries, high bottom brackets, much more weight over the back wheel and short wheelbases.


----------



## ptpalpha (Oct 3, 2008)

1989 Specialized Hard Rock Comp.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Great retro-vibe in here!*

Love some of the pics here... takes me back! Talking of which, forgive the scrappy picture (scanned from a 35mm print). Here's old school for me back in the late 80's.

Raleigh Thunder Road - with Suntour SE Pro parts, later fitted with an Answer Taperlite handlebar and Off-Road (Girvin) Flexstem. I'd show pics of me racing it, but I look even more embarrassing in luminous yellow and pink


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

GrahamWallace said:


> Cleland bikes mostly use 650B x 2 inch tyres and have done since 1978.
> 
> Highpath Engineering versions also used the same Finish made (Nokia) snow tyres.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: cool, thanks for sharing.

ciao
flo


----------



## YoungGun91 (Jun 28, 2008)

GrahamWallace said:


> These are images of Cleland Bicycles made by David Wrath-Sharman of Highpath Engineering.
> 
> They are evolved from bicycles designed of the father of the English Mountain Bike, Geoff Apps, between 1978 -1984.
> 
> Geoff has been designing all terrain bikes in England from 1968 and continues to innovate to the present day.


She's a beauty. :thumbsup:


----------



## GrahamWallace (Oct 30, 2008)

*Rare 1982 Cleland*

*This rare example of a 1982 Cleland Aventura has recently come to light. *

The bike is being restored. Its frame, chainset and tyres are original. The Simano Deore groupset dates to 1983-4. The wheels are from Highpath about 1987.

The sadle, stem/handlebars are non standard and its chainguard and bash-plate are missing.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

GrahamWallace said:


> *This rare example of a 1982 Cleland Aventura has recently come to light. *
> 
> The bike is being restored. Its frame, chainset and tyres are original. The Simano Deore groupset dates to 1983-4. The wheels are from Highpath about 1987.
> 
> The sadle, stem/handlebars are non standard and its chainguard and bash-plate are missing.


very neat bike. Neat to look at what was being built over there without any apparent California influences.


----------



## GrahamWallace (Oct 30, 2008)

*Joe Breeze on the subject of Cleland Cycles... *"I think Geoff Apps and his Cleland bikes have evolutionary linkage. Not to Marin, but he had (has?) a following in the UK. His line might even precede the Marin lineage."

*In reality the two lineages ran separately until about 1981 *when Geoff read about what was happenning in the States and made contact. The early English movement was later to be swamped by the import of cheaper US derived bikes. Today the tradition is continued by a small group of enthusiasts who appreciate the unique character and ethos of these bikes.

*It's not just a retro-tradition based on nostalgia either, as these bikes work extremely well.* Geoff Apps and others continue to develop and improve them by creating and testing new prototypes. If you suffer from back or wrist fatigue or are simply fed up with: muddy wet clothing, mud damaged components, and the hassle this creates, the Cleland may be the ideal design solution for you.

One problem is that a bike industry that makes lots of money from worn out parts, is not keen on low maintenance practical designs.

*So the Cleland is one of only a handful of mountain bike designs that did not develop from the 1970-'80s' Marin bikes.* Instead it connected to the English green-laning tradition known as the *'RoughStuff Fellowship' *which was founded in *1955* From this handful of parallel designs, the Cleland lineage is the only tradition that continues today. An endangerd bike species, yes! But extinct no! Not as long as they're still being ridden.

*Check out this link for the history of Cleland Cycles and the beginnings of of Mountain Biking in Britain.*

http://www.james-walters.net/cleland/cleland_history.html

*Photo bellow is a 1979 custom-built Cleland Range-Rider*


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I got it January 1, 1996. I was told it was the first one with the newer monocoque seat assembly. It was supposed to come with a fox shock, but it came with a very poor Mtn cycle shock. I upgraded to a Stratos Helix Pro as soon as I could and that is what is still on it. A few years later I was lucky to score one of a few disc brake adapters so I could drop the Pro Stops and run Hayes. I put this frame away for a few years and resently took it out, gave it a fresh polish, added some newer parts I had laying around along with the Avids, and this is it...


I found some pictures of this bikes build in about 1999.



Here is a picture of the current build, but it has a Minute 3 on it now.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

This is an old Moho STS that I converted to a street SS.


And this is my newer San Andreas.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*Not vintage, but it's retro.*

This is my 06 San Andreas. It's the last year that, Robert Reisinger's original 1992 design was produced. 
Sadly it may be the last of it's kind.

View attachment 433402


----------



## La manita (Jan 21, 2009)

Marin Team FRS, 737 full XT group, has only traveled 100 miles, is new and original except the saddle, about 1994.


----------



## La manita (Jan 21, 2009)

Last pic.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This is the first time I had seen those Clelands. GREAT bikes! I can painfully imagine getting racked on an off-camber trail, but I'd still like the chance to sling a leg over one of those someday.


----------



## GrahamWallace (Oct 30, 2008)

*Leg slinging English style*

Clelands have high 13 inch bottom brackets so require more leg slinging than the average bike.


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

My '90 Schwinn KOM S7 MOS and my '96 Stumpy fs M2. I likes me a Hardtail 

[URL="https://







[/URL]

[URL="https://







[/URL]

[URL="https://







[/URL]

[URL="https://







[/URL]

[URL="https://







[/URL]

[URL="https://







[/URL]

[URL="https://







[/URL]


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*1981 Ritchey?*










Not sure about this one. Tom, CK and Gary confirmed it's an 80-81. Probably a custom order, since it's got some weird touring attachments on the frame. It's been beaten and bashed, in other words 'well-loved'. It now hangs in the Fairfax Cyclery above the KLUNKERZ poster.

Frame:Filet Brazed TR
Fork: Bi-Plane Ritchey
Rims: Ukai
Hubs: Phil
Quick Release: Bolts!
Tires: Gummy ones
Pedals: Suntour
Crank: Sugino replacement for the orig T/As
Chain: Rusty
Rear Cogs: Well worn
Bottom Bracket: Ritchey
Front Derailleur: Suntour VX
Rear Derailleur: Huret DuoPar
Shifters: Suntour Mighty
Handlebars: Ritchey Bullmoose
Grips: Old and crusty
Stem: Bullmoose w/Buffalo Nickel insert (1937)
Headset: Campy
Brake set: Mafac
Brake levers: Tomaselli? 
Saddle: Avocet
Seat Post: Laprade
Paint: Dupont!
Size: 22
Serial #:
Place of Origin: Fairfax/Cupertino?


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Fantastic Post-Fellowship Wheels!*



GrahamWallace said:


> *Joe Breeze on the subject of Cleland Cycles... *"I think Geoff Apps and his Cleland bikes have evolutionary linkage. Not to Marin, but he had (has?) a following in the UK. His line might even precede the Marin lineage."
> 
> *In reality the two lineages ran separately until about 1981 *when Geoff read about what was happenning in the States and made contact. The early English movement was later to be swamped by the import of cheaper US derived bikes. Today the tradition is continued by a small group of enthusiasts who appreciate the unique character and ethos of these bikes.
> 
> ...


I came across some information during my research for Klunkerz regarding Geoff and his fantastic bikes. I couldn't go into everything I wanted to due to time and $$$, but I wish I could have. The Buffalo Soldiers, the WW1 Italian Infantry, the VCCP and The Rough Stuff Fellowship are all amazing stories, too. Maybe someone will document all of this someday. Thank you so much for posting. 
Ride on!


----------



## GrahamWallace (Oct 30, 2008)

*An alternative history of mountain biking*

Maybe someone will collect the memories and stories of pioneers and compile them into a book. An alternative history of mountain biking.

I have started researching the English history but there are many 'historical holes' where the happenings have simply not been recorded. At least I know enough of the key English players to piece together something that's related to the truth. Not all myths and stories are true and even the memories of honest people, can sometimes play tricks.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

It is very difficult to find any sort of real documentation of people's achievements in the cycling world. Not many folks were actually taking pictures of their exploits, as they were too busy riding or tinkering to be bothered. I know the VCCP folks have a fairly large archive of photographs. It sure would be great to see some pictures of the Fellowship's early adventures. Also, I'm sure you also realize, anyone over a certain age who rides has some sort of claim to their own contributions to the sport. It's a bit difficult at times to separate the 'wheat from the chaff'. Best of luck in your efforts. Attempting to document this sort of history a difficult path, but definitely one worth exploring.


----------



## mingodog (Mar 14, 2006)

Here's my newest old bike. GF Paragon, not sure of the year , but I like the split paint job !


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

1993 Shogun Trail Breaker. I put some higher offet bars on it and some street tires. It's my arount town bike. It rides perfectly.


----------



## GrahamWallace (Oct 30, 2008)

*Modern Cleland evolved bikes*



GrahamWallace said:


> *Joe Breeze on the subject of Cleland Cycles... *"I think Geoff Apps and his Cleland bikes have evolutionary linkage. Not to Marin, but he had (has?) a following in the UK. His line might even precede the Marin lineage."
> 
> *In reality the two lineages ran separately until about 1981 *when Geoff read about what was happenning in the States and made contact. The early English movement was later to be swamped by the import of cheaper US derived bikes. Today the tradition is continued by a small group of enthusiasts who appreciate the unique character and ethos of these bikes.
> 
> *It's not just a retro-tradition based on nostalgia either, as these bikes work extremely well.* Geoff Apps and others continue to develop and improve them by creating and testing new prototypes.


The various types of mountain bikes that evolved from the original US clunkers are well known and commonplace. *The bikes that have developed, and continue to evolve, from the English Cleland designs of the 1970s are few in number, but original and inventive. They are not the product of big companies, but inventive small companies and enthusiastic individuals.*

*Here are a few pictures of post 1990 bikes.*


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

*Wow, some nice bike and great photo's*

I'm loving the British stuff. Nice take on how to solve the problem.

Here are mine. First is the 87 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo e Koo, that has been retired to fetch duty with fender and rack.










Basically stock except for replacing parts that broke over the years. I'm loving the Kenda K-Rads tires for road and brief excursion use. I rescued this one at a pawn shop for $35.

Here's the Beast. My mongrel GT frame with Girvin fork and mostly Shimano 8s LX. I'm pretty sure this qualifies as classic probably not vintage but is damn sure Retro since it's still my primary woods bike.










More mediocre photos on my dumb blog.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

My 1993 Univega Alpina 500-RX. Mostly Deore DX components and some other doodads. Just revived my Mag-10 fork last night. I've been out of mountain biking for over a decade, but been driven back due to a need to be healthier. 

PS: Those are aerodynamic skinny tires. I'm doing a road ride this weekend. =P


----------



## HardcoreHardtail (Jul 30, 2009)

98' Trek 800 Sport


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

HardcoreHardtail said:


> 98' Trek 800 Sport


sweet rig.


----------



## Carlisle (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello, I'm not sure if this post belongs here or not, If not..... Just point me to the exit, and I will follow. Here is a Frame that has been with me along time. The OX True Temper, Hand Built TreK 930, that was produced shortly after the Bontrager aquisition.

This has been a great frame, that has serverd me well for along time. It once served me as my primary ride. I now have it setup as a street cruiser. Any what ever way that I set it up, it always excells.

Despite the comercialised name, all I can say, is this has been a awsome bike for me, for over 10 years now. I do have others, but this one will never be for sale.

Here are the Pic's:
edit: Wow those pics are big........ give me a chance to shink them down. Edit2: (done)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> sweet rig.


Fcuk ya it is. Its a hard core hard tail. :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

HardcoreHardtail said:


> 98' Trek 800 Sport


Do you run into problems with your kick stand when you are doing jumps?


----------



## HardcoreHardtail (Jul 30, 2009)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Do you run into problems with your kick stand when you are doing jumps?


Thnx Fillet/Rumpfy, the bike haz been great so far, rides really well.

And sfgirl i dont take it off anything big, but it haznt caused me any real problems. It does bounce a bit but nothing a strip of tape couldnt fix im sure, if i needed to keep it in place.


----------



## Mtbric (Jan 13, 2004)

*Here's my Bridgestone MB-3*

1989 Bridgestone MB-3. It's all original except for the saddle, tires, bars, and grips. It rides great.

Frame: Ishiwata lugged cromoly 
Fork: Tange cromoly
Rims: Ritchey advantage
Hubs: Shimano Deore DX
Pedals: SR CT-400 
Crank: Shimano Deore DX
Chain:
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore DX
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore DX
Shifters: Shimano Deore
Handlebars: Answer Hyperlite
Grips: Ritchey WCS
Stem: Ritchey Force 130mm
Headset: Ritchey
Brake set: Shimano Deore DX
Brake levers: Shimano Deore STI
Saddle: Turbo NOS
Seat Post: SR


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Is this the one that was recently on eBay for too long?

Looks like a great bike.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*trek 800*

this frame served me well for awhile,original parts were a bit knacked so updated and sold


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

My first real bike, I still own it and love it

84 stump jumper comp


----------



## ADKer (Sep 29, 2009)

*1996 Gary Fisher Tassajara*

Here's a few pics of my Tassajara. I'm pretty sure it's a 1996 model -


----------



## BLU_FZ1 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Muddy Fox Courier Comp*

This is my 91 Muddy, imported from the UK to Australia. All original other than thr Rock Shox Mag 21`s and the bars. The original forks and bars are in the shed.


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

A mate still owns his Raleigh he bought in England in the mid-nineties. It was pretty run down so I cleaned it up for him & got it working properly:














































The Girvin Proflex stem feels downright weird!


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## ADKer (Sep 29, 2009)

*picture? ?erutcip*



geckocycles said:


> What is wrong with this picture?


!worrim eht ni kooL !aH, aH, aH


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Cute! LOL

My VVA 26 Simi Custom #007 taken in 1982
New longer rear end 20" or 22". Can't remember. Took 2 chains to replace one.
Mantis crown plates and Reynolds tandem fork blades
Ty Duo Par
Suntour blue line brake levers
Suntour Blue line f der
192mm TA cranks
CK head set
Phil Woods BB spindle
VVA bullmoose style bars
Mafacs
Bullseye hubs
Oakley grips
Brooks saddle
Laprade seat post

Bike was stolen out of my garage in 1990 when roomy left the garage door open. A custom light weight 18" Y-File-It was stolen too.









VVA day one with original fork and too short of a rear end. Original bike would wheelie if you tried to sit in the saddle and pedal. Fork broke right away. I think they were just tapered chainstays. Later this was repaired and painted the blue.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

VVA custom fro Arron Cox.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

VVA Colt 20/20


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope 1998 bikes are not to new for this? I apologize for the pics, taken in my basement, my old xc race bike, pretty close to stock to when I bought it:










Gussets!









Bah, fail pic for the seat tube, I guess you get a good look at the back of my old toolbox :madman: 








Frame: 1998 Kona Hei Hei King Kahuna Titanium
Fork: Marzocchi Z2 Atom Bomb
Rims: Front Mavic 117, Rear 517
Hubs: XTR
Quick Release: XTR
Tires: Conti Race King 2.0
Pedals: Crank Bros. Egg Beatter
Crank: XTR
Chain: XTR
Rear Cogs: XTR Ti
Bottom Bracket: Ultergra
Front Derailleur: XTR
Rear Derailleur: XTR
Shifters: XTR
Handlebars: Race Face Next Riser
Grips: Axiom Foam
Stem: Controltech
Headset: Race Face Real Seal
Brake set: XTR V-Brake
Brake levers: XTR
Saddle: Serfas Tri Ti
Seat Post: Syncros 27.0
Paint: Raw
Size: 18

What was supposed to be my commuter bike but ended up being too nice to lock up outside:
























Frame: 1998 Norco Rampage 853 Reynolds
Fork: Manitou SX-Ti
Rims: Sun 0 Degree XC Red (other wheelset gold rims)
Hubs: Ringle Son of Bubba/XTR (other wheelset SuperDupperHubbaBubba/Ringle 439)
Quick Release: XTR
Tires: Ritchey 1.0 Slicks (Bontrager Revolt Semi-Slicks)
Pedals: Crank Bros.Candy
Crank: XT
Chain: SRAM
Rear Cogs: XTR 
Bottom Bracket: XT
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: XTR
Shifters: XTR
Handlebars: Syncros
Grips: Gummy Blues ones?
Stem: Ringle Zooka
Headset: Race Face Real Seal
Brake set: XTR V-Brake
Brake levers: XTR
Saddle: Serfas Tri Ti
Seat Post: Syncros Ti 26.8
Paint: Factory Powder Coat
Size: 18


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*mountain klein/attitude/yeti fro*

mountain klein/attitude/yeti fro


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

My restores: Rockhopper with updates (it doesn't look like this anymore... in the middle of re-painting it) and my Dyno Pro Compe

















These are my brother's bikes. Mountain goat Whiskeytown Racer and Rock Lobster (still ridden hard).


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Dion said:


> My restores: Rockhopper with updates (it doesn't look like this anymore... in the middle of re-painting it) and my Dyno Pro Compe


Nice Goat!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yup, Goat is tits.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Yup, Goat is tits.


My bro did a good job on it. Best of all, he's the original owner and he actually raced that bike back in the day.


----------



## clockworkgazz (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is my 91 Yo Eddy SS machine- loving the ride even if she is a little yella.


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*1992-ish Manitou FS*

I just found this photo I did back in college of my first FS bike, Manitou III bike....Bought
from Cambria Bike back when it was a small shop.... Thought the VRC peeps might enjoy this pic.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Katana said:


> I just found this photo I did back in college of my first FS bike, Manitou III bike....Bought
> from Cambria Bike back when it was a small shop.... Thought the VRC peeps might enjoy this pic.


nice pic.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

My backup ride/cruiser, original (not perfect), '91 Schwinn Paramount PDG Series 70 full Deore XT, with matched Manitou.


----------



## shooter (Nov 15, 2009)

Dean Carbore F/S


----------



## shooter (Nov 15, 2009)

1990's Brodie Sovereign


----------



## Lugi (Jul 10, 2009)

*Old BCA Glacier 300*

OK, don't laugh, but I have never seen another one of these and know nothing about it.
I acquired it from someone at work. Bike is in really nice shape even if it may not be a super high quality bike. This bike was given to my co-worker as a gift by the owner of BCA for designing the actual decals for it back in the 80's. It is all Shimano Deore and SIS. Tires are Kendas and are original. Rides and shifts perfect. I do not think that the seat is original. If anyone may have some info on this bike I would love to see it, as I have come up empty so far.
All I know is that it was built in Allentown Pennsylvania.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

At least they splurged on the crank spec


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's my 1995 Action Tec, just raced it Saturday.


----------



## HardcoreHardtail (Jul 30, 2009)

Im lovin all the old pics of bikes. But this one loaded with camping gear, BADASS! I hope there was beer in that cooler too.


----------



## shibaman (Dec 28, 2009)

*94 GT Zaskar*

oem Mag 21 shocks.grip shift 7 spd. XT parts. Still a very good bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Katana said:


> I just found this photo I did back in college of my first FS bike, Manitou III bike....Bought
> from Cambria Bike back when it was a small shop.... Thought the VRC peeps might enjoy this pic.


Do you still have it? Check these out!


----------



## La manita (Jan 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: Very nice, I like


----------



## appaholic (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's my '91 Rockhopper from my college days. Just finished converting to SS. Took it out on it's 1st hard ride at Kitsuma yesterday. Need HD Springs in the shock as the elastomer was bottoming out on the front tire at minimal speeds....any idea what year that fork looks to be?


----------



## Crantinope (Mar 8, 2010)

I know they're not overly loved, but here is my effort.

1988 Kona Explosif...Cheers...Nick


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Your cables are super long, and the brakes are done oddly, but I really like that bike! That era of Kona are super sweet IMO. but seriously, get a cable cutter and fix that up!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Needs longer cables.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

psst


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hows the local builder forum coming along? That's what I thought. Anyway, here's a recent pick up for me that will give wood to most. Have fun.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

My 1995 NOS WTB Phoenix. Full writeup with more pics here.


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

shooter said:


> Dean Carbore F/S


Are you still selling the Dean?


----------



## fiatjeepdriver (Mar 3, 2006)

here is my 93 gt zaskar le:


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

A little eye candy from the House of Campy.....


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey!

Check this out...

Pace RC200F8 ~1995




























Not for in-garage use only:


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Mas dulce para los ojos......


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

*Willing to trade BB5 Calipers for BBUN72*

I need a bbun72 bottom bracket....PM me if you want to swap


----------



## TurboCat Tom (Jun 29, 2010)

*Mantis Pro Floater*

Hope this gets some juices flowing!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice. Full AC kit. Makes me want to get going on my Pro Flo. Its third in the priority list at the moment.


----------



## TurboCat Tom (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, the "smoke and mirrors" Adventure Components. Their unreliable parts left me stranded more than [email protected]#%! Maybe that's what they meant by adventure....


The ProFlo also has a ti spring and a custom frame size - 18" for standover and 20" top tube length. The Wasatch Cycle Works brakes provided V-brake power but not much modulation.

Know anyone who would like to buy an XCR - triangle, not elevated?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well I worked on a 1993 Paramount Team Mountain Bike today. 
This is the year XTR was Introduced. The Bike was Full XRT And very Limited


----------



## pdxplosif (Mar 30, 2009)

Disk mount on an XC frame in 95? revolutionary.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Thats one of the current Salsa handlebars, right? Thinking of trying the 11 degree on my Wicked - not period correct, but either is the White eccentric ENO SS hub!

'


clockworkgazz said:


> Here is my 91 Yo Eddy SS machine- loving the ride even if she is a little yella.


----------



## statictree13 (Sep 15, 2008)

My 84 Specialized Stumpjumper Sport


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Found my old resurrected thread so i'll repost for this with updates:

OK, got my old Trek 8300 back up and running.
I use it for cruising so its dedicated to pavement, sidewalks, biketrails and occasional dirt path along canals. Its days of XC use and abuse are over, mostly 'cause the clear coat is bubbling off the carbon fiber. I checked the frame over carefully and cannot find any damage to the carbon, but decided not to take any chances. (I also weigh a good 80lbs more then in my heyday).

The Vitals:

GPS: Garmin eTrek Legend
Frame: '93 Trek 8300 Carbon Fiber/Aluminum composite
Fork: Trek/Showa DDS3
Headset: Tioga
Neck: T System2 135mm
Handlebars: Bontrager Titec Titanium 22"
Bar Ends: Onza
Grips: Oury
Shifters: Suntour XC Expert
Front Derailer: Suntour Micro-drive
Rear Derailer: Suntour XC Comp
Crankset: Suntour Comp Micro-drive 22,32,42
Pedals: Shimano SPD737
Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-UN51
Brakes:
Levers-Suntour XC Comp
Rear-Suntour XC Expert w/ Kool Stop II pads
Front-Shimano w/ Kool Stop II pads
Front Hub: Pulstar straight spoke
Front Rim: Sun CR17A
Front tire: Bontrager Comfort
Rear Hub/cassette: Suntour Micro-drive 11-28
Rear Rim: Matrix Single Track
Rear Tire: Bontrager Comfort
Tire Skewers: Ringle Titanium/aluminum skewers
Saddle: Forte' (different than the one in the pics)
Saddle Skewer: Ringle Titanium/aluminum skewers

The Bike:




























For as old the bike is, and being out in the weather for a few years, it rides well in spite of my supersized clyde frame. the only groans and creaks I hear come from me, not the bike.

One thing tho, the derailers are nearing the end of their life. Anyone know of a replacement part. Occasionally I so a search but come up empty for NOS or even used parts. So far the cassette is OK but I expect it will to have to be replaced.
Any suggestions?


----------



## digitalkreation (Aug 17, 2008)

*1995 Barracuda XXTeam*

Here's my 1995 Barracuda XXTeam:










Frame: Kinesis 7005 Aluminum
Fork: Manitou EFC
Rims: Sun L18 in Blue
Hubs: Ringle SuperBubba in Red
Quick Release: Ringle Twisters in Red
Tires Continental Pro 1 & Pro 2
Pedals: Wellgo SPD
Crank: Sugino Impel
Chain: Shimano HG
Rear Cogs: Shimano XT
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Shifters: Grip Shift SRT-800 X-Ray
Handlebars: Barracuda
Grips: ATI Tomac
Stem: Ringle Zooka in Red
Headset: Ringle Slamma Jamma in Red
Cage: Ringle O2 in Red
Brake set: Dia Comp in Blue
Brake levers: Dia Comp in Blue
Saddle: Barracuda
Seat Post: Ringle Moby in Red
Paint: White to Gold Fade
Size: 18"
Serial #: KM5010023
Place of Origin: Durango, CO


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

Lovely Barracuda there! Is it just me, or does that XX look familiar 









Hehe...


----------



## Euclid_Addicted (Apr 6, 2009)

1st year Scott "I think" has a "spoke rack"


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

*Pro Cruisers at Biketoberfest*

Mine is the one on the left.
















I would have liked to have brought more bikes out, but...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

TurboCat Tom said:


> Hope this gets some juices flowing!


TurboCat Tom, here is the bike today, now with a repaired swingarm.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=448919


----------



## Porschescum (Oct 29, 2010)

My first mountain bike. My first bike in over 20 years.










Picked it up at a local bike co-op last week. So far I have been tuning it, putting lights/computer on it, and rebuilt the front and rear Noleen shocks last night.

There is a ton of data on the web about this bike. Not many reviews that I can find, but just general equipment specs, parts, etc. I dont know that much about it, or about bikes in general. It simply oozed cool so I had to have it.


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

*My more beautifull old bikes :*


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

*Just for colors :*


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

nice.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

*Ritchey P-21....recently built.*

Frame: Ritchey P-21
Fork:Rock Shox SID
Rims:Mavic SUP
Hubs:White Industries
Quick Release:Salsa
Tires: Small Block Eight 2.1
Pedals: XT SPD
Crank: Ritchey WCS
Chain: XT
Rear Cogs: Shimano XTR
Bottom Bracket: Shimano
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR
Shifters:Shimano XTR
Handlebars:Ritchey Pro
Grips:Syncros Lock-On
Stem:Control Tech
Headset:Chris King
Brake set:Shimano XTR
Brake levers:Shimano XTR
Saddle:Sella 
Seat Post:Ritchey
Paint:Stock
Size:17 inch
Serial #:
Place of Origin:California :thumbsup: 
_________________


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

boude said:



> *Just for colors :*


All I can say, is WOW!! You are the man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

boude said:


> *My more beautifull old bikes :*


Double WOW!!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Early 90's Moulden... a local builder of some repute.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

my super comp with World Champ Don Myrah









Snowjnky on the whip









top photo attributed to VRC legend Rumpfy


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

The bike just lost it's value with the picture of you riding it


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

jeffh said:


> The bike just lost it's value with the picture of you riding it


It is a wash since I got a pic of Don holding it


----------



## mrw333 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Vintage, Retro or Classic?*

Not sure if this is considered Vintage, Retro or Classic. From about 1995; a top-of-the-line AMP B-5 with disc brakes, full XTR and a Risse shock. Looks tame by today's standards but this was kind of cutting edge then. Light and still performs pretty well for cross-country.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's vintage, retro and classic, all the way! And really nice to!


----------



## apex134 (Apr 26, 2006)

My Kona A'Ha. 95% finished, just took her for her maiden beer run.


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

mrw333 said:


> Not sure if this is considered Vintage, Retro or Classic. From about 1995; a top-of-the-line AMP B-5 with disc brakes, full XTR and a Risse shock. Looks tame by today's standards but this was kind of cutting edge then. Light and still performs pretty well for cross-country.


^^Nice bike,MRW.

I bought this Mongoose Amplifier new, back in 94. It's been a great bike.


----------



## felkman (Sep 21, 2010)

*Vintage, Retro or Classic*

1980 Pedal'R of Hacienda Heights, California - The bike looks like an old 1940s frame but was made in 1980 by Emory (company that bought out Webco). It has a Tange fork, gold anodized cruiser bars, KHS bmx stem, Sugino chainwheel, and 13/16" fluted post. The 26" aluminum wheels have Sturmey Archer drum brakes on both the front and back, and a leather hairpin seat. I know this was posted on another thread but I figured it fit into the Vintage, Retro or Classic photo gallery.


----------



## claybustr (Feb 2, 2011)

'93 Bridgestone MB-3. I think I paid like $250 in the mid 90s.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

72tunaboat said:


> I bought this Mongoose Amplifier new, back in 94. It's been a great bike.


Looks like your fork needs some Viagra.


----------



## Supertoad76 (Feb 5, 2011)

I got this off a guy who stored it for years, just scrubbed it a yesterday and is delighted that the paintwork looks fine and the decals were intact.

I do not know which year its made.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Go fast bars go fast!


----------



## mav6162005 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Back from the spa...*

!993 GT Tequesta. Still had the original tires, so it got some new lower profile tires and the old shifters were shot, so new ones...a bit of a turn up and it's ready to go...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mav6162005 said:


> !993 GT Tequesta. Still had the original tires, so it got some new lower profile tires and the old shifters were shot, so new ones...a bit of a turn up and it's ready to go...
> View attachment 597777
> 
> 
> View attachment 597778


The only thing better than that bike are the photos you took of it.


----------



## migeorgeco (Aug 17, 2005)

*1996 Schwinn Homegrown*

Bought the frame NOS, parts came off craigslist. Maybe a little young at 14 for VRC, but it's my main ride. XTR components except the crank is a Specialized s-works.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Supertoad76 said:


> I got this off a guy who stored it for years, just scrubbed it a yesterday and is delighted that the paintwork looks fine and the decals were intact.
> 
> I do not know which year its made.


Looks like It's a '96. Sorrento was entry- to mid-level, but the non-stock DBR sticker should lighten it by a pound and make it much faster!

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...Brand=Diamondback&Model=Sorrento SE&Type=bike


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I think that this bike would be a 1990 model.
Marin Bear Valley
Chromoly Tange Double Butted
Shimano Deore LX drivetrain, 7spd rear
Shimano Cranks
Kenda Krushers
Araya Rims
Shimano Biopace Chainrings (Large ring taken off for bigger clearance)
Shimano U-Brake rear (under chainstay), V-Brake Front
Shimano SLR Brake levers

Very good overall feel, even though its a rigid.
The frame has a nice ringing tone when tapped.
Very sturdy, taken on a few thrilling downhills.
I don't know the weight. Will weigh in the future.










How much do you think it would be worth?


----------



## AllanR (Mar 21, 2011)

This isn't a very good picture. But its all I have

1996 Haro Vector V3a
Frame & Fork 
Frame Construction TIG-welded steel 
Frame Tubing Material Chromoly main triangle/hi-tensile steel rear stays 
Fork Brand & Model Haro Radius 800 
Fork Material Chromoly/hi-tensile steel, unicrown crown 
Rear Shock Not applicable

Components 
Component Group Shimano Alivio 
Brakeset Chang Star 877Ag brakes, Tektro RBP-370A levers 
Shift Levers Grip Shift MRX-100 
Front Derailleur Shimano AceraX top-swing, bottom-pull/clamp-on 31.8 mm 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Alivio 
Crankset Dotek Pro 4 alloy, 24/32/42 teeth 
Pedals Haro resin 
Bottom Bracket Shimano BB-LP26, 118 mm spindle 
BB Shell Width 68mm English 
Rear Cogs 7-speed, 11 - 28 teeth 
Chain Shimano CN-IG51, 1/2 x 3/32" 
Seatpost Haro, 29.4 mm diameter 
Saddle Vetta Comfort 
Handlebar Haro ST 
Handlebar Extensions Not included 
Handlebar Stem Haro 
Headset 1 1/8" YST 530

Wheels 
Hubs 
Rims Femco A5, 36-hole 
Tires 26 x 2.10" Kenda K-832 
Spoke Brand Steel, 2.0mm straight gauge 
Spoke Nipples Brass nipples


----------



## KrisKringle (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mongoose Amplifier II*

ok here she is;
Mongoose Amplifier II frame small (95)
Manitou EFC 95, yep i got to order one of 200 EFC's available only for racers that year
Shimano XT components
Crystal designs rear brake booster
Insane wane chain tensioner
Custom wheelset
Sampson Stratics Titanium Hubs
Advent Skewers
DT 14/15/14 spokes
silver alloy nipples
Mavic CUP Hard anodized 217 machine side rims
Michelin Wild Gripper Lite S front and rear tires (booger green)
Gorilla Titanium stem
Scott liteflight bar ends
Profile bar none race handlebar
Yetti Grips
Cat Eye mitty 2 computer
Ringle Bottle cage
Ritchey Logic pedals
Advent seat post
Specialized S works leather saddle


----------



## nick1000 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would ride that in a minute!


----------



## AllanR (Mar 21, 2011)

I Like that Alot, Back when Mongoose was still Mongoose.


----------



## KrisKringle (Mar 17, 2011)

she was a weight weenie back in the day at 24lbs for a full suspended rig. lol of course back then being a weight weenie didn't push the limits like today. It had to be absolutely dependable for racing


----------



## nick1000 (Feb 27, 2009)

Was just thinking you guys should post how much money you had into these back in the day when they were current, that Mongoose must have been worth a fortune, very trick.


----------



## rocketcat (Aug 28, 2009)

*Grove Innovations Hard Core 1991*

After seeing photos of Rody from Groovy Cycles' heavily Grove inspired bike at this year's NAHBS I spent some time rebuilding my 1991 Hard Core to its original glory in time for its 20th birthday.
The build evolved over the last 20 years but I kept all the original parts.
Even found the receipt: Shop cost was $675 for the frame/fork/stem and $215 for the Hot Rod cranks. I recall ~$2000 invested probably at shop cost.
I actually 'broke' my first set of unbreakable Grove Hot Rod cranks.
They accidentally shipped me a prototype set that were built with a thinner wall thickness spindle which was crushed by the pinch clamp on the triangulated end. 
The production replacements have since survived two decades of abuse.

Grove Innovations Hard Core 18" #062, 4-4-91
Frame: Steel (True Temper I think), 2" downtube, 13.5" BB height
Fork: Grove Hard Core box crown
Handlebars/stem: Grove Hammerhead
Cranks/BB: Grove Hot Rods 180mm
Rims: Mavic M231 CD
Hubs: Bullseyes
Quick Release: Ringle Twisters 
Tires Ritchey Z-Max
Pedals: XT
Rear freewheel: Sachs Aris 7sp
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
Shifters: Shimano XT
Grips: Hand-eez
Headset: Chris King
Brake set: Grafton Speed Controllers
Brake levers: Dia Compe 
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite (Turbo originally)
Seat Post: Syncros (Ritchey originally)
Paint: Wineberry
Size: 18"
Serial #: HC-062-4-4-91

KJK


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rocketcat said:


> After seeing photos of Rody from Groovy Cycles' heavily Grove inspired bike at this year's NAHBS I spent some time rebuilding my 1991 Hard Core to its original glory in time for its 20th birthday.
> The build evolved over the last 20 years but I kept all the original parts.
> Even found the receipt: Shop cost was $675 for the frame/fork/stem and $215 for the Hot Rod cranks. I recall ~$2000 invested probably at shop cost.
> I actually 'broke' my first set of unbreakable Grove Hot Rod cranks.
> ...


wow.. Great bike.


----------



## nick1000 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice, I would have thought this era was square-taper but then saw you were running a propitiatory BB.

Also love the super narrow cut bar.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

here's my first proper rebuild. frame is a 1991 bridgestone mb-1 w/ original fork, bought it powdercoated in white, wanted to repaint it with real paint, but the worn out bottom bracket thread didn't make it worth while. it's a blast on the trail though. easily 2lbs lighter than the catalogue build.


----------



## pixelrausch (Jul 25, 2009)

*Mountain Goat*

lady-goat









my goat


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow. Those are both superb.


----------



## pixelrausch (Jul 25, 2009)

*Slingshot*

Slingshot NOS (CycleArt painted)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rigidftw said:


> here's my first proper rebuild. frame is a 1991 bridgestone mb-1 w/ original fork, bought it powdercoated in white, wanted to repaint it with real paint, but the worn out bottom bracket thread didn't make it worth while. it's a blast on the trail though. easily 2lbs lighter than the catalogue build.


Dig the stealth build!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That is some serious clean build work there Pixel. I want.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Dig the stealth build!


ditto.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

The location of those shifters look impailing! Scary!


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

Most of the bikes on here don't look like they get much actual off road riding if any riding at all! They almost look too nice and brand new.


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

1942 or so BSA folding paratrooper bike:










Not mine yet, but maybe Monday.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Restoration time!


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

That looks somewhat vintage! It's amazing how long the threaded steerers have been around (till not too long ago). Just noticed the hand brakes, cool.
I don't know if I would want to jump out of a plane w/ that beast strapped to me!
Wonder if the tires are bulletproof too.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

mrw333 said:


> Not sure if this is considered Vintage, Retro or Classic. From about 1995; a top-of-the-line AMP B-5 with disc brakes, full XTR and a Risse shock. Looks tame by today's standards but this was kind of cutting edge then. Light and still performs pretty well for cross-country.


Beautiful!


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

*99% stock 1996 GT Zaskar*

Hi,

Here is my GT Zaskar. I bought it new in 1996 from a LBS. Think it was around $1600 or thereabouts. This was the first bike I ever bought.

Jon

Frame: GT Zaskar T6 USA made
Fork: Rock Shox Judy XC
Rims: Mavic 217 SUP
Hubs: GT Machined says made in USA
Quick Release: Kore
Tires: Specialized, replaced original ones as they were bad.
Pedals: Specialized, replaced original XT ones
Crank: XT
Chain: XT?
Rear Cogs: XT
Bottom Bracket: assuming XT or something from GT
Front Derailleur: XT
Rear Derailleur: XT
Shifters: XT
Handlebars: Titec
Grips: GT
Stem: Kore
Headset: Dia-Comp
Brake set: XT V brakes
Brake levers: XT
Saddle: Serfas something or the other, bought at REI replaced original
Seat Post: GT
Paint: Anodized Red
Size: 20"
Serial #: 10961992
Place of Origin: frame made in USA


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

1993 Marin Pine Mountain. Just picked it up yesterday from a co-worker.
Needs the front fork rebuilt or replaced, but overall pretty nice for a FREE bike...
I work at a company that does decals, so replacing them should be pretty simple.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*'93 Trek 930..*

retro?? check
Vintage?? hmmm.. 
Classic?? For Trek?? You betcha:thumbsup:


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Exact same bike only different...


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool mod job there^^ I'm looking to keep mine as is. But that is cool. True Temper OX2 tubing is the shizzle!


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Now has a rear derailleur. There are parts from at least 6-8 bikes on this thing. It is my son's college commuter and seems to be doing its job quite well...


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

What year is that frame?? I don't see any lugs..


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Not sure, I just know that it had the exact same paint job and decals as yours before it was stripped, so I figured it was the same year...


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Pretty sure the green 930 pictured is a 1993, and the stripped frame is from 94-96. Trek stopped making lugged us made frames in 1993 when production of entry level models went overseas, and the raw frame still has a rear canti cable guide at the top of the seat tube which means it was likely from pre 1997, the first year most bikes came oem set up for v-brakes.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

What was the difference between the 930 frame and the 6000, 7000, and 8000 series frames? They look like the same bonded frame to me.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

900s are steel and 6,7,8000s are aluminum


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

apat13 said:


> Pretty sure the green 930 pictured is a 1993, and the stripped frame is from 94-96. Trek stopped making lugged us made frames in 1993 when production of entry level models went overseas, and the raw frame still has a rear canti cable guide at the top of the seat tube which means it was likely from pre 1997, the first year most bikes came oem set up for v-brakes.


Yep.. it's a '93.. The last year for the lugged frames. They don't get much in the line of props, but I love this bike and it's here to stay!:thumbsup:


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

heres my old bike... i dont really think its very special, i might give it to goodwill or somthing.....


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

With the Headshok going the way of the dinosaur I guess this is classic now


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's an ugly shade of pink on the Honda.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

newnan3 said:


> With the Headshok going the way of the dinosaur I guess this is classic now


Mmm...I wouldn't got that far.

Besides, Action Tec is still in business.


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

*Trek 8700 - 9200 & Kona Fire Mountain*


































Just a bit of history in my garage. Just got back into it a couple of years ago and picked up the 9200 a month ago.


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*My beloved 1994 Merlin*

Posted: Mon May 02, 2011 6:03 pm Post subject: My trusted 1994 Merlin

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I finally did the job and released my Merlin from being my "Go To Work and Touring" Bike - shure made a good job for all these years and loging miles like no other bike I own ....

Well it's built up the way I was racing it back in the day

YES I know - tires and grips are not 1994 and YES the pedals and headset are 1995 ...

This thing is going to the woods with me again

Martin


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Fork Envy*



do you have the frame that matched that fork?


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

freakforti said:


> Posted: Mon May 02, 2011 6:03 pm Post subject: My trusted 1994 Merlin
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Love the stem!! I got one an older one on Kona (earlier post) and I have a similar one to yours waiting on the shelf!


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

Shayne said:


> do you have the frame that matched that fork?


I had one of these BIANCHI Ti Megas with 1" steerer tube - it was sort of a noodly ride so I sold it



Martin


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

newnan3 said:


> With the Headshok going the way of the dinosaur


According to who? I can't keep track of how many Headshocks a year I service. 4 this week for starters.....

Finally found a source for OEM elastomers, so all you DD60 owners can keep those suckers rolling too. :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

freakforti said:


> Posted: Mon May 02, 2011 6:03 pm Post subject: My trusted 1994 Merlin
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


sweet bike. i like the xt slr plus shifter levers. had them on 3 bikes. lovely merlin.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

*My 1985 Stumpjumper*








[/URL][/IMG]This is my 1985 Stumpjumper that I found on Ebay last April. It's in near mint condition, just a few small nicks in the paint. All original components, except for the bullmoose bars, grips, bottle cage and tires.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

*Another shot of my '85 Stumpjumper*


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

83stumpjumper said:


>


Freakin' GORGEOUS!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Fatty! I love that bike, and was VERY lucky to find it in the right size and in such good condition. I don't think the original owner ever rode it in the trails. I think I've waxed it more than I've ridden it! I ride it on nice sunny days only, and it will never see the dirt. It's as close as I'll ever get to my first Stumpjumpers, an '83 and an '84. Both were stolen back in the day. I never got over the loss of my 1984 Stumpjumper. I bought this one to help fill an emotional void.


----------



## adri.75 (Sep 20, 2008)

my merlin 93, gt xizang 93, klein adroit 96/97


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

All very nice!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Interesting.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

i just realized, that most parts on this bike could be considered vrc.
it's a 1991 bridgestone mb-4 trailblazer frame and fork, aesthetically not in the best nick, but i don't care as it rides great. 
oldpartswise it has xtr headset, xtr seat qr, xt bb, 180mm xt crank, xc-pro front hub, white eno rear, araya rm-20s (32h), syncros seatpost, bontrager ti saddle and a cheap hl drop bar compatible stem. newer parts are avid sd ultimate brakes, on one midge handlebar, time z pedals, irc trailbears, some oem freewheel, a cnc'd chainring and to make the brakes work with that handlebar, tektro rl520 brake levers.


----------



## Telemahn (Jun 10, 2004)

Sweet bike, I have an 84 or 85 rockhopper - same color - I am cannibalizing for parts to go on an '86 Ritchey Aspen.


----------



## airtime104 (Apr 26, 2011)

*1994 GT Zaskar*

My bike had been hanging in the garage for years, but with the help of RitchieB (forum member), my Mag 21 shock is back in action. My LBS gave the bike a complete overhaul and i am back in action. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

airtime104 said:


> My bike had been hanging in the garage for years, but with the help of RitchieB (forum member), my Mag 21 shock is back in action. My LBS gave the bike a complete overhaul and i am back in action. :thumbsup:


That is nice! All it needs is a matching blue Ringle Moby post.


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That is nice! All it needs is a matching blue Ringle Moby post.


Almost next to impossible but a very good idea and would definately finish the bike off well!


----------



## airtime104 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That is nice! All it needs is a matching blue Ringle Moby post.


I always wanted to add that, I put a Control Tech on instead. I think I will start a search for one.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

They are out there. I have had two red ones.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I got this bike for free and put about 50 bucks into it and used some stuff I already had to fix it up. I believe it is a 1996 model, GT Outpost 18" frame. I built it up for family and friends to use because it is too small for me, I ride a 22" frame. It rides surprisingly well and is a very solid bike. A friend of mine took his first mtb ride on it and absolutely loves the sport now.


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

*Headshok*

That sure is a sweet bike


----------



## loewenm (Jul 19, 2011)

*Klein Pinnacle*










Picture of my Candy Apple Green Pinnacle. The only year this color was available from Klein.

I love this bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

loewenm said:


> Picture of my Candy Apple Green Pinnacle. The only year this color was available from Klein.
> 
> I love this bike.


Yet you're trying to sell it.


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

_1997 Sunn Xircuit_ (all parts are time period correct, except gripshifts and pedals)


----------



## troje (Jul 29, 2011)

All very, very beautiful!


----------



## troje (Jul 29, 2011)

adri.75 said:


> my merlin 93, gt xizang 93, klein adroit 96/97


Great, this Tomac style steer!


----------



## aabitia (Aug 1, 2011)

*1995 Trek 830*

Trek 830 Mountain Track bike from Craigslist for $30; the criteria was a cross-country-style, small steel frame--this one is 14.5 inches--and this Trek fit the bill. Besides the frame, the only thing I used was the seatpost binder. The fork is a 1" modified Kona P2. After the front and rear brake bracket fabrication--all TIG welded--I had the frame sandblasted, then followed up with primer and BASF paint. Features SRAM and FSA drivetrain, Avid disc brakes and Mavic wheels.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

aabitia said:


> Trek 830 Mountain Track bike from Craigslist for $30; the criteria was a cross-country-style, small steel frame--this one is 14.5 inches--and this Trek fit the bill. Besides the frame, the only thing I used was the seatpost binder. The fork is a 1" modified Kona P2. After the front and rear brake bracket fabrication--all TIG welded--I had the frame sandblasted, then followed up with primer and BASF paint. Features SRAM and FSA drivetrain, Avid disc brakes and Mavic wheels.


I love what you did there, how much do you have wrapped up in the frame and fork? the whole bike?


----------



## aabitia (Aug 1, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I love what you did there, how much do you have wrapped up in the frame and fork? the whole bike?


Thanks Sasquatch. The breakdown is: Old Trek, $30 + Kona fork, $70 + Paint, $70 + Stainless steel for fabricated parts, $10 = $180. All the components are new, so the entire bike comes in at around $700.

P.S. Sorry about those last two pics oriented the wrong way...I couldn't figure out how to delete them.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## timewstr (May 5, 2011)

*'86 Gary Fisher Montare*

This bike has been in the family since it was new.
Freshly restored with updated brakes, levers, cables, handlebars, stem, tires, crankset, rear derailer and bottom bracket.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

timewstr said:


> This bike has been in the family since it was new.
> Freshly restored with updated brakes, levers, cables, handlebars, stem, tires, crankset, rear derailer and bottom bracket.


Put all the old parts back on, everyone will be better for it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Put all the old parts back on, everyone will be better for it.


 Blame all LBS who encourage riders to do stuff like that.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

colker1 said:


> Blame all LBS who encourage riders to do stuff like that.


oof - no joke.

Although if they knew what they were doing, perhaps it could be said that the mechanics at the LBS had a bumper harvest. Maybe they just scored more vintage parts in one day than you can shake a stick at, not only for free, but even with a little bonus revenue on selling the new parts.

Recently, my buddy just took his 86 Montare to the LBS for a basic but past-due overhaul, and the vultures spent 15min trying to get him to do a trade-in before he told them to STFU and just do the tuneup. Perhaps not too different from the other thread about flagging down the homeless dude and offering $50 for a pristine VRC sled.

Although sadly, it may be more likely that the LBS who overhauled that red Fisher above didn't know what they had and simply tossed the stripped parts. d'oh!

Colkervision: can you tell from those Fisher pics whether the LBS pulled rollercams off and replaced with u-brakes? ouch.


----------



## timewstr (May 5, 2011)

WickedPhatChance said:


> oof - no joke.
> 
> Although if they knew what they were doing, perhaps it could be said that the mechanics at the LBS had a bumper harvest. Maybe they just scored more vintage parts in one day than you can shake a stick at, not only for free, but even with a little bonus revenue on selling the new parts.
> 
> ...


Wow guys, I didn't expect such a negitive response to my first post. There was no LBS involved here, I fixed this bike up my self, and I think it's really cool. The roller-cam brakes were trashed and wouldn't stop the bike, so yea I replaced them with a modern ubrake. I still have the old brakes, no LBS was trying to "score" old parts off me.

I didn't think this forum was limited to stricly period restorations. I gave an old bike that was not getting used a new purpose and I think that's awesome. I got to use lots of spare parts I had sittling on the bench.



Rumpfy said:


> Put all the old parts back on, everyone will be better for it.


 I really don't get this attitude. If the old parts were still on it, I wouldn't ride it, and what is the fun in that? Geeeeez


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't worry about it. I get your point of view. I prefer bikes getting ridden practically. Especially if you're hauling your kids. A lot of people do like what you've done, they just haven't chimed in yet. Like any party, there are all types.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't care what'cha do with the bike, just keep Pooh Bear period specific.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

WickedPhatChance said:


> oof - no joke.
> 
> Colkervision: can you tell from those Fisher pics whether the LBS pulled rollercams off and replaced with u-brakes? ouch.


his rollercams were trashed...

EDIT: where is the trashed rollercam?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Making a practical utility bike out of something old is perfectly fine as long as it's a Taiwanese Fisher. 

No but really, I agree with girlonbike. It's not like it's a Potts or rare Ritchey, then we could give you some justified grief.


----------



## frankwhite (Aug 15, 2011)

*1999 Trek 6000*

recent resto..


----------



## JAKEtheDOG (Sep 14, 2005)

*Jamis Cross Country*

'87 or '88. Was my first mountain bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

timewstr said:


> I really don't get this attitude. If the old parts were still on it, I wouldn't ride it, and what is the fun in that? Geeeeez


I'm grouchy.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

icalebkim said:


> I think that this bike would be a 1990 model.
> Marin Bear Valley
> Chromoly Tange Double Butted
> Shimano Deore LX drivetrain, 7spd rear
> ...


I have the same frame in a 1992 and a complete bike in 1995. The U brake makes yours earlier than 1992, mine both have canti mounts.

Your one doesn't have all the original parts, it has a front tyre from a 95 Marin, and V brakes which were only used by Marin in 1996.
I paid very little for my 92, just use it and enjoy it.


----------



## KonaBadger (Sep 4, 2011)

There are some awesome bikes in this thread. Making me salivate...


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

90 Diamondback Apex


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Dorky!


----------



## Bonny Belle (Sep 21, 2011)

*Bontrager Race Lite 1997*

I just picked this up. Pristine condition. Barely ridden.


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Dorky!


Don't be hatin breeze, it's just a thang


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

galleta loco said:


> Don't be hatin breeze, it's just a thang


Haha, you're right. Where can I get a sweet bicycle handlebar fanny pack like that!?


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

That downtube gusset looks identical to the one on the Salsa A La Carte. Anyone know why?



Bonny Belle said:


> I just picked this up. Pristine condition. Barely ridden.


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha, you're right. Where can I get a sweet bicycle handlebar fanny pack like that!?


Unless you can find somebody in a tricked out Delorean to take you back to 1990 to buy you one of these sweet rigs,you could search ebay for vintage cannondale bar bag,:winker:Then you too can roll with the Diamondback Dorks club:cornut:Just don't show up in none of those stretchy bike shorts


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

WickedPhatChance said:


> That downtube gusset looks identical to the one on the Salsa A La Carte. Anyone know why?


Keith and Ross were long time friends


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

My mid 80s Muddy Fox Courier


1980s Muddy Fox courier by coastkid71, on Flickr


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Just loaded a pic of my Zip
How do I incorporate this option: "Click on photo to view larger image"? 

tx


----------



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

I like looking at pictures of old vintage mountain bikes .They are so cheap and affordable now.They devalue like new cars.
You don't have to pay for profits and sales tax when you buy second hand bikes as compared to that shiny new bike in the local bike shop..

*Also don't forget a lot of old mountain bikes(which once cost a thousand dollars or more and can be had for very little today)are STILL very good quality.*


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

kimbruess said:


> I like looking at pictures of old vintage mountain bikes .They are so cheap and affordable now.They devalue like new cars.
> You don't have to pay for profits and sales tax when you buy second hand bikes as compared to that shiny new bike in the local bike shop..


that's exactly why we're all into them!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> that's exactly why we're all into them!


because they're cheap and affordable?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

and to avoid sales taxes and profits!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> and to avoid sales taxes and profits!


yeah, I guess that pretty much covers the appeal they have to offer.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Vintage bikes...

Cheap and affordable??

where????


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Skyway Lemurian, around 1990:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Skyway Lemurian, around 1990:


probably more like 85...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

You're probably right. This bike belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

klasse said:


> Just loaded a pic of my Zip
> How do I incorporate this option: "Click on photo to view larger image"?
> 
> tx


Problem solved, the image was not large enough.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> and to avoid sales taxes and profits!


Amen to that. I've avoided a lot of profit since I started tinkering with vintage bikes. 

Grumps


----------



## landsbee (Dec 23, 2009)

A dream of all these retro bikes, best regards Daniel


----------



## Spacely Sprockets (Aug 21, 2008)

Jeff Richman/Amp - pounding pavement as a commuter until Spring arrives, then it's back to the trails.


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

I was going through some old photos and found these&#8230; taken at Mammoth in 1990. (i think)
(Click on thumbnail to enlarge)

Gary Fisher on his RS-1




Richard Cunningham in the funky blue tights and a couple of cool Mantis.


Fisher checking out the Mantis


This Boulder has the longest TT ever!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

neat pictures, bubu.


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

bubu13 said:


> I was going through some old photos and found these&#8230; taken at Mammoth in 1990. (i think)
> 
> This Boulder has the longest TT ever!


Is that an ActionTec fork with Mag 20s?.
Boulder made a bike that was designed to mount a movie camera on (Foreman Camera Bike?), this may be one of them?


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

LQQK said:


> Is that an ActionTec fork with Mag 20s?.
> Boulder made a bike that was designed to mount a movie camera on (Foreman Camera Bike?), this may be one of them?


Hey, shows how observant I am... I just noticed that fork. And what about that stem!


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

bubu13 said:


> Hey, shows how observant I am... I just noticed that fork. And what about that stem!


That is an HD stem.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I was born around the time that a lot of these bikes were out on the trail, but the VRC remains one of my favorite forums here. I just love looking at the old steel and especially the actual vintage pics. Thanks guys.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Wasn't that the year they had the builders pre run the Kamimkaze? If so, that was when Bob Seals/Sears(?) raced a coaster braked clunker in a Speedo, cowboy boots, rainbow suspenders and football helmut. Great pics.


----------



## Johnni5 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just finished my tour across Africa on this one...

1991 Trek 950 (getting some new cables here)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Johnni5 said:


> Just finished my tour across Africa on this one...
> 
> 1991 Trek 950 (getting some new cables here)


Blue collar riders everywhere are beaming with pride. :thumbsup:


----------



## the0r1st (Jul 21, 2010)

Klein 69er


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

97 Trek Y-33


----------

